# Tecumseh declares quarterly dividend



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: Tecumseh Products Company 


Tecumseh Products Company Declares Regular Quarterly Cash Dividend of $.32 Per Share
Friday November 19, 2:44 pm ET 


TECUMSEH, Mich., Nov. 19 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Tecumseh Products Company (Nasdaq: TECUA - News, TECUB - News) announced today the declaration of a regular quarterly cash dividend of $0.32 per share payable December 17, 2004 to shareholders of record of its Class A and Class B Common Stock as of December 3, 2004.

Tecumseh Products Company is a full-line independent global manufacturer of hermetic compressors for residential and commercial refrigerators, freezers, water coolers, dehumidifiers, window air conditioning units and residential and commercial central system air conditioners and heat pumps; electric motors and components, including AC and DC motors, blowers, gear motors and linear actuators for a wide variety of industrial and consumer applications across a broad range of industries; gasoline engines and power train for lawn mowers, lawn and garden tractors, garden tillers, string trimmers, snow throwers, industrial and agricultural applications and recreational vehicles; and centrifugal pumps, sump pumps and small submersible pumps for industrial, commercial, marine and agricultural applications. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Tecumseh Products Company


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I dont know how they did it but they seem to be everywhere these days in everybodys products ..I.E Snow throwers, generators, power washers, etc....what the heck happened that allowed that to happen? how did they bump out B & S in almost every box store?? amazing...

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I dont know how they did it but they seem to be everywhere these days in everybodys products ..I.E Snow throwers, generators, power washers, etc....what the heck happened that allowed that to happen? how did they bump out B & S in almost every box store?? amazing...
> 
> Ducati *


 They went and knocked on MTD's door.They won over Yardman and there in all the box stores except Sears.Then they went in the White line and put a 3 year warranty on some of those engines.

I have said for the last 25 years I would never buy another Techumseh engine.But I forgive them this year and went with a Snow King.I hope I made a good decision.Time will tell I guess.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It was just a little over a year ago, I was seeing posts on how nothing came with a Tecumseh motor anymore. That Briggs was the dominate motor in the industry and some were even predicting that the Tec's would disapear altogether. They must have got a new marketing guy?!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Johndeere,

Wasnt that a simplicity blower you bought? You would have thought a B&S was mandatory....

Its real hard to locate a B&S motor in a blower these days...HD sells Ariens blowers which look really well made but they have a Tec motor.... I'm sure it will last a long time regardless, but boy they sure did take over the market overnight including the generator market...holy smokes

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Johndeere,
> 
> Wasnt that a simplicity blower you bought? You would have thought a B&S was mandatory....
> ...


There using Briggs now.But mine was a held over model.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I dont know how they did it but they seem to be everywhere these days in everybodys products ..I.E Snow throwers, generators, power washers, etc....what the heck happened that allowed that to happen? how did they bump out B & S in almost every box store?? amazing...
> 
> Ducati *


I'm not attempting to butt in to your subject but stampers/assembler's/consumer marketers like MTD and etc producing 10 million units per year would jump at the chance to save $5.00 per unit by bolting on (an add-on) to their end product!! = 50 million per year on the bottom line!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not a problem at all Dean (or Clem K:furious: ) your imput is welcome! 
I'm just amazed they seemd to have displaced B&S overnight...
I couldnt help a friend find a B&S snow thrower so far....I thought that was screwed up...

I like your avatar....

Ducati


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Not a problem at all Dean (or Clem K:furious: ) your imput is welcome!
> I'm just amazed they seemd to have displaced B&S overnight...
> I couldnt help a friend find a B&S snow thrower so far....I thought that was screwed up...
> ...


It is perplexing no doubt, a side note for you when I owned a True Value store in Alaska I always ordered snow blowers/ lawn mowers etc with B&S engines over Tecumseh and TORO even though I had to pay a higher price point, then like all retail conglomerates they switched to there own name (Snow Chief/Lawn Chief and I couldn't sell one B&S/unit over a Store name for a hill of beans w/o a $100.00 > price point to save my butt except that one in 10 customer!!

My advice as a use to be dealer (Read recipient of more complaints than you could shake a stick at) constantly busy fixing crap that should never need fixing in my service dept. (Mostly ME) I got so fed up with crap I signed on to Selling Kubota / Echo and Honda!! Volume went down, Profit went up, repairs went to ground, I got to go home and Customer Satisfaction spread like wildfire!!

Thanks for your comment about my Avatar!! I appreciate it and yet again another story!! It beats the crap out of an earlier comment you made!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Tom, 
My most in depth lucid post/reply to date just got swallowed by the cyber monster:dazed: , my original point was attempting to point out how much things have changed immensely in the last 20 years... Quality has taken second place to # of sales generated !! BTW JD & Kubota as well as all remaining brands still in the market place subscribe to this concept!!

Should you doubt this axiom! Try to find a Round Pointed shovel like your ancestors had!!

In short order for any manufacture/bundler/assembler to survive in todays market place (including your employer, Bank) one must offer the thinnest, not as thick cost saving alternative possible, while still attracting and maximizing the most sales!!!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Has anyone heard of Tecumseh putting out a slightly lower quality engine for department store machines? That info came from my JD dealer friend. He said the lower priced snow king has a smaller diameter crank shaft and possibly other differences.
> 
> Without actually measuring and examining myself, I've only heard that second hand at this point.
> ...


Maybe the Deere dealer was meaning that most of the engines on the department store brands were the cheaper version Snow King that is not the OHV engine.I notice many of them are not.

I thought about getting a Briggs powered model.Because as a kid I had a mini bike with a Techumseh and one day the rod went through the side of the block.However I also remember often I reached down to hold the govenor over to get more RPM's also I was a kid I never changed oil and it might of ran with out oil.But as a kid we also had a Massey model 7 lawn tractor with a 7hp Techumseh.It was a 36'' deck and this was in 1969 this machine mowed a lot of grass and even was loaded up and mowed a second farm lot the last year or two of its time.In 1975 it was mowing and was on a slight lean and the rod went through the block.I never over reved it and I know the oil had just been changed by dad recently and the oil was checked prior to that use.But I think it was just its time to go and the lean was the help it needed that day.Then we had a John Deere garden tiller made by Ariens with a Techumseh bought in 1976 that thing would not run good from day one and was cussed many times I rember I was around 16 and we tilled the garden with the air breather off that was the only way it would run.I would not neglect an engine that way today.But dad said the damn thing is worthless if it will not run so let it run with the filter off if it wants.How it lasted is beyond me but he traded it around 1983 for a Troybilt with a Briggs.I take better care of things now so hopefully the Snow King will hold up.When I think about it maybe there tougher then I thought also?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm only going to say once more So pay attention this time! OK??

Be Prepared to pay out the kazoo for a product (Kubota, Honda, Kawisak... whowhat, Yanmar and a few others made with Quality First and Foremost (Read no $ bargains here) or find something built before the thinning mass marketing process and do what AEGT5000 just did with rebuilding his Bolens tractor !!

The mass marketing quality free days are over in this Country regardless of how animated your buddy Bob Vilia is!!!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I'm only going to say once more So pay attention this time! OK??
> 
> *


Dean,
I'm sure most of us are intelligent enough to figure this out without your help, and figured it out long ago..

If you could scale back on the condescending attititude that would be a plus.....

Ducati


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Dean,
> I'm sure most of us are intelligent enough to figure this out without your help, and figured it out long ago..
> 
> ...


It looked worse then I meant it! How's this?   I'm only going to say once more So pay attention this time! OK??   

Sorry, but the question had been asked and answered 3 times already!!


----------

